# Finding insurance for an R34?



## ZombieReaper815 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm trying to get an R34 V-Spec, and the only thing holding me back is insurance. I can't find a company anywhere that lists the Skyline under Make/Model. I live in America, and if anyone knows of ANY kind of insurance company that can at least give me a quote, please let me know about it. Many thanks to those that reply.


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

Progressive, State Farm

you have to do a stated value policy.


----------

